# 3D Printed Tools and Parts



## legopro87 (Nov 6, 2016)

Hi! I don't post here much but figured I'd share. Been 3D printing stuff over the last few years. Some bike tools and parts. (Pedals, chain whip, presta/schrader adapter, expanding headset, SS spacers, bar ends...) Most of the stuff I design is on Thingiverse for people to download and print themselves for free. Heres a link to thingiverse -> https://www.thingiverse.com/T70E/designs

I am also starting to sell the ready to use versions on eBay for those who don't have or want a 3D printer. (It helps earn some beer money too.) Link for that -> https://www.ebay.com/sch/trail70eng...1v4AAOSwg~leuiqm&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2562

Posting here just to share ideas and maybe get some feedback. Realized a few days ago that about 1/4 of the tools and small bits in my bike box have something 3D printed on them. Recently printed the cable management clamps for my Ibis Mojo HDR top tube. Will upload those soon.


----------



## bapski (Jul 27, 2012)

cool stuff!

which 3d printer are you using?


----------



## legopro87 (Nov 6, 2016)

bapski said:


> cool stuff!
> 
> which 3d printer are you using?


An Ultimaker 3. But I did just get a Prusa Mini a few weeks back. Its not quite dialed in yet but have high hopes for printing PETG.


----------



## Abunchahicks (Mar 12, 2019)

I love designing and printing things. Here's a picture of my Guerrilla Gravity cable management clips in PETG. I'm using a Prusa MK3s and it prints PETG beautifully after playing with a few settings. I'm sure the mini will do the same.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## legopro87 (Nov 6, 2016)

Dang! Those look good. Not stringy at all. What brand PETG is this?


----------



## Abunchahicks (Mar 12, 2019)

legopro87 said:


> Dang! Those look good. Not stringy at all. What brand PETG is this?


Inland and Amazon. My first PETG prints were very stringy and a lot of buildup and blobs on the extruder. Now I feel I've got the settings dialed for these two brands. I would try other brands but with the pandemic there was a run on PETG and everyone printing face shields. So several of my orders were canceled.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GabrielLuke (Nov 29, 2020)

You should have sandpaper with maybe 120 - 800 grids at home for a beginners for very smooth finishes. (About 120,200,400,600,800 is more than enough for hobby work in that range you do not need all grids) (

PS: you can only use the grid of 200, 400 and 800 and show very good results, you can generally no longer see raw scratches on a surface after sanding something with the grid of 600-800, but that depends on what color you use as well. In contrast with one car paint color, and some wide format printers this site. So a thick acrylic paint used for brush painting doesn't need a smooth surface, and maybe even after that it requires a clear coat.


----------



## bapski (Jul 27, 2012)

legopro87 said:


> An Ultimaker 3. But I did just get a Prusa Mini a few weeks back. Its not quite dialed in yet but have high hopes for printing PETG.


THANK YOU! just ordered a Prusa Mk3s... can't wait to print...


----------



## braddytompson (Mar 26, 2021)

legopro87 said:


> Hi! I don't post here much but figured I'd share. Been 3D printing stuff over the last few years. Some bike tools and parts. (Pedals, chain whip, presta/schrader adapter, expanding headset, SS spacers, bar ends...) Most of the stuff I design is on Thingiverse for people to download and print themselves for free. Heres a link to thingiverse -> Thingiverse - Digital Designs for Physical Objects
> 
> I am also starting to sell the ready to use versions on eBay for those who don't have or want a 3D printer. (It helps earn some beer money too.) Link for that -> https://www.ebay.com/sch/trail70engineer/m.html?item=224008196275&hash=item3427edd0b3:g:1v4AAOSwg~leuiqm&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2562
> 
> Posting here just to share ideas and maybe get some feedback. Realized a few days ago that about 1/4 of the tools and small bits in my bike box have something 3D printer on them. Recently printed the cable management clamps for my Ibis Mojo HDR top tube. Will upload those soon.


Thanks! This is useful information. I used to make all sorts of parts for devices (covers or holders), made models of game characters, but I didn't even think about improving my bike like that! Thanks for the tip!


----------

